# I need a little expert help please.



## cnl390 (Mar 31, 2008)

My brother & I have been in the market to purchase a tractor for over 2 years now and have yet to pull the trigger.

A friend's brother is selling his 1998 JD 870 with 440 loader & 613 shredder. The tractor has 435 hours on it. He bought it new and has used it only to shred and do light bucket work on his 35 acres. I bought a truck from him 2 years ago and he keeps his equipment in perfect condition.
Asking price is $12,700.
Any opinions, comments or suggestions will be appreciated.
Thanks,
Charles


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Doesn't sound like a bad price to me. Here is what Tactor House is showing for these models to help you compare pricing.

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listing...mdl=870&guid=40BA999C90FD4932804169A5025E0B04

Welcome to Tractor Forum by the way!


----------



## Simpleprestige (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds like a good price to me, take that advice how you like.

You'll notice the first few are cheaper, but each one has at least 7000 hours on it. If you do the math, they have been driven at least 2 hours per day for the past 11 years. No wonder the price is so low.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

435 hours is very low, it is young yet. good he maintains it perfectly. I see no reason not to buy it. The old deers were their good years


----------

